# Battery box problem



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi all

We are new to motor homing, well I am the wife has done it before so we have been looking around for one for a bit and decided on a swift kontiki 669. Found a couple and chose one from a nice couple in Somerset

Picked it up yesterday and it's got a few niggles as I would have expected in a 7'year old vehicle but having a proper look this morning I noticed where the leisure batteries are under the seats I could see the drive way through an inch gap!! This concerned me so moved all the stuff covering it in the side garage and there's 2 leisure batteries in there and the compartment they are sat in is coming away from the floor, all the front is split.

What concerns me is with all the weight of them batteries I don't want to see them bouncing down the motorway one day.

Obviously really upset as we have put out life savings into this so hoping it's an easy fix?

Any help or advise is very welcome

Cheers
Mike and Nicky


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd contact the seller in the first instance, then see if you can agree on a repair cost.

Definitely needs sorting out.

Peter


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

I've messaged him this morning so waiting for him to come back to me


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Be good if you can post some photos. It sounds like the structure is overloaded with the weight of the extra battery, they are obviously very heavy items. It may be easy to beef up the stowage with HD ply, but you'll need to remove the batteries completely in order to restore the deformed floor. Any damaged wood will need to be treated to ensure damp can't affect it.

Have you already had a damp check to ensure the van has no water ingress in walls and floor? How well did you inspect the van before purchase? Has this damage happened on the journey home, or could it have already been there?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not trying to add to your concerns but Swift do have a history with some vans, where damp had invaded the floor. Could this be associated with a damp floor?

Alan


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Photos needed .


Are these batteries in a plastic tray or box that is suspended through the floor ?

Is the plastic that has split or do you have a gap in the timber ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now are we talking about a box that the batteries are sat in or the floor of the Locker that you found them in, that the splits are showing.
Are they in a box or just sitting on the locker floor even.

cabby


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry for not replying earlier been busy fixing other bits

It's the tray the batteries sit in which sits below the locker floor, that's all split at the front and you can move it from under which is not great, I will take a picture tomorrow.

After speaking to the previous owner he informs me he knew it had been repaired before but was not aware it had split so I don't know if he's talking rubbish or not and as it was a private sale there's not much I can do.

A friend who has a motorhome has had a look and he seems to think I will be able to board over it and mount the batteries on the board but I am going to speak to a local guy someone has recommended who does caravan and motorhome repairs to see what he thinks first.

Have to say I'm gutted as we had high hopes for this van so it's made a dent in our confidence but will work through them.

Other issues we have had today

Door skin is cracked at the top where the hydraulic ram is, tried to remove the skin but couldn't, lock on the top of the door sometimes doesn't grab but seems to be getting better.

One of the seats was damaged but just needed some additional screws in.

Front roof vent didn't open/close and you could just push it open so managed to remove it all and referee the wire through so all works now and locks

Electric step is a little stiff and takes a couple of times to go in and out so will remove this and grease it up which I hope will solve that.

Apart from being filthy and needing a good scrub that's it so far, got the impression the previous owner who were fairly wealthy just didn't really care for it as it was a toy

So still happy we bought a MH and look forward to actually using it


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's a few pictures of the damage, not the best pictures but gives you an idea.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Can you see how this tray is fixed in place ?

Do you think it could easily be replaced ? If so it may be worth contacting Swift to see if they can supply a replacement

Though it could have failed due to the weight of the batteries so may not be strong enough so you may want to consider extra reinforcing to support the weight


I would immediately remove the batteries and make up a new temporary floor to go back inside then put the batteries back ontop of this temp floor 


Battery Wiring doesn't look very tidy that could do with a bit of tlc as well


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Looks like the plastic box wasn't up to the job.
Containers made from plastic will eventually pull apart if subjected to a constant weight (tensile stress).
How about getting a replacement fabricated from galvanised sheet metal.

Battery trays/boxes which carry the weight of the batteries should always be of metal construction.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, seems silly to me to have a drop in compartment for such heavy items made of plastic. Now maybe when new they are strong enough and if it's been repaired before then maybe it's been caught and damaged before hence why it's weakened.

My thoughts are as its so cracked that it's unlikely to be repairable and I wouldn't feel safe if it was so assuming I need to make a flat floor and relocate the batteries so it might mean extending some cabling and making some kind of box to slide the batteries in plus it will make the garage pretty useless which I'm not too bothered about.

I'm waiting on the local specialist to come back to us then will take it from there


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

If you relocate batteries make sure you vent the batteries to the outside

This is normally done via clear plastic tubing that is connected into a small hole at the top of one end of the battery , e hole at the opposite end should be fitted with a bung, this tube will then go doen through the floor to vent outside


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks trek, will look into that.

Unfortunately looks like we're not going away this weekend for the first time due to this issue and the repair person can only get out to us on Friday to look but he didn't seem to think it was a difficult repair


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd see if I could move the LBs inside, maybe under a bench/seat.bed, then mend the battery box floor, and use it for hoses etc.

You'll be a seasoned MH vet by the end of the week > >

They all seem to have problems, if it isn't damp then it's jsut messing with stuff to make it right again, you're getting an education in the process which will stand you in good stead for the years and MOHOs to come.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It looks to me as though the top of the battery compartment has come away from the floor? On this assumption can you not repair it with fibre glass sheet. Kits of this can be purchased from Halfords. You could also buy metal strip from B&Q and bend it into a "U" shape and fix a couple of these on the outside of the box, screwed to the floor either side of the box to provide additional support for the box. I would do both of the above.
peedee


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Firstly I would suggest that you forget any thought of carrying out a repair to the existing plastic container in order to use it without some re-enforcement. 

Remove the batteries from the box and give the whole area a really good clean and if possible remove the what from the pictures appears to be sealant around the edges, this should give you a clearer idea of the actual problem. 

So long as the surrounding area is sound you could fabricate (or get fabricated) a liner with a decent flange around the top to enable the whole assembly to be fixed to the floor area. 

For me that would be a better solution than re-locating the batteries, because the current position makes best use of available space.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose if you could remove the box complete, or at least all the pieces, you could get a new one made out of fibreglass using the old one as a mold, with reinforcement built in, also build in tie down points so they're more secure, as I dare say the problem started with the LBs bouncing up and down.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Great advice from you all so many thanks for that.

My main concern is the area is plastic so fixing supports through will only stress the plastic but I do think it's the best plan

My idea is to:

Remove the batteries and clean up the area as suggested.

Remove any sealant used to repair before and attempt to repair as before to make water tight.

Buy some metal bar and shape to the contour of the battery box

Line the existing floor with some board, not sure what yet possibly marine ply

Obviously cut it around the opening so the batteries can be dropped back in the box

Fix the metal supports though the floor and bolt to the board giving it more security

Refit the batteries

I think doing it this way will still give the factory look and feel while also retaining the garage for use

Again any comments welcome


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kirbz73 said:


> Great advice from you all so many thanks for that.
> 
> My main concern is the area is plastic so fixing supports through will only stress the plastic but I do think it's the best plan
> 
> ...


That solution would get my vote. :thumbleft:

.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just thought I would update this, had a few people look at it, had a few panel places look at it and all scratched their heads!!

So I've carried on with my original plan and strengthen the original floor by cutting some 18mm board to as big as I can get it then cut out the middle so making a frame. Then I got some metal plates from screw fix, think they are for building walls but seem to do the trick and are nice and strong and fairly easy to bend.

Once the frame was secured with some stainless cap heads I fabricated the straps and bolted them through the floor to the frame and all seems to be holding well. In fact it's very strong and has very little movement in it now as I tried to keep it as tight as possible so stop any bounce.

The main reason I think this happened is I realised the leisure batteries were not tied down so with them bouncing about I would imagine they have just broke it over time.

So tidied up the wiring next and rewired the solar panel.

Next challenge was to secure the batteries as they are both at slightly different heights sat in the tray so spaced them out with wood blocks to make them nice and level and to stop them moving about and made a wood frame over the top to secure the batteries from bouncing about. I've ordered some foam to do a better job but used wood for now and all is nice and secure and I feel it's safe to actually drive and use


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Well done and thank you for the update, sounds as though you have made a good job of it.


.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks John, will take a few pics tomorrow but fairly happy with it.

Still need to put a third strap on it but need long drill bit as there's no room to drill from above so need to drill between the chassis and the battery box to fit the third but two are more than enough to hold it but I like to be overly safe lol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kirbz73 said:


> Thanks John, will take a few pics tomorrow but fairly happy with it.
> 
> Still need to put a third strap on it but need long drill bit as there's no room to drill from above so need to drill between the chassis and the battery box to fit the third but two are more than enough to hold it but I like to be overly safe lol


It's a shame we don't live closer, I'd have loved to have given a hand.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Kev, Leeds isn't that far hahaha would have been happy to let you hook up outside


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Kirbz - before you removed the original batteries, did you notice or remember any flat plastic/metal strips (about 18" x 3") across the top of the batteries to supposedly hold them in place? This method used by Swift is pants and like you, we've now resorted to wedging the batteries in place with the plates as well but am looking at an alternative later on in the year when we go away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kirbz73 said:


> Thanks Kev, Leeds isn't that far hahaha would have been happy to let you hook up outside


Ha fat chance of me coming to you Kirbz, no wheels right now.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

deefordog said:


> Kirbz - before you removed the original batteries, did you notice or remember any flat plastic/metal strips (about 18" x 3") across the top of the batteries to supposedly hold them in place? This method used by Swift is pants and like you, we've now resorted to wedging the batteries in place with the plates as well but am looking at an alternative later on in the year when we go away.


Hi buddy

Yes there was one in the bottom but the existing batteries were too big to use this and there's only one anyway so made my own frame up and like you used wedges to keep them from moving to the side or front to back.

On another plus point, had a full habitation and general check over done by a pro and it passes with flying colours with two windows reading 30 on his damp meter so they need resealing but with this really bad weather we have had I'm not surprised water has crept in somewhere!!

Just the habitation door skin to replace now then I pretty much done

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ha fat chance of me coming to you Kirbz, no wheels right now.


Hahaha you could have stayed in my MH :grin2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Kirbz73 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> On another plus point, had a full habitation and general check over done by a pro and it passes with flying colours with two windows reading 30 on his damp meter so they need resealing but with this really bad weather we have had I'm not surprised water has crept in somewhere!!
> 
> ...


Other areas to keep an eye on are inside the lockers, especially the two doors on the rear. Open the locker door/s and check for damp around the door frame INSIDE the locker. The seals and locks are not the best design and water can get inside very easily.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kirbz73 said:


> Hahaha you could have stayed in my MH :grin2:


I'd still have had to get there though


----------

